
Ask HN: What's reasonable salary for software engineer in Sydney/Australia - no-one-yet
There is so much secrecy around salaries at work especially in a new country where you don&#x27;t have many connections. I found that information online regarding software engineer salaries is unreliable as it significantly differs from job offers at the time of checking.<p>Based on your experience, What do you think the annual salary of a software engineer should be within the below context.<p>Years of experience: 5
Industry: Finance (Fin tech)
Role: Software engineering - backend systems
Programming lang: Any
======
larnmar
$A150-200K.

